# Londinium L1 replacement Screen



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Can someone point me in the direction of what part number for a replacement IMS/VST shower screen and where the best place to buy ?

Plus should I replace the group seal at the same time ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We're down to our last one and our usual supplier is out of stock. Hopefully not for too long.

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/coffee-brewing-equipment/ms-e61-shower-screen/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Plus should I replace the group seal at the same time ?


When did you last change it, and does it feel a bit stiff and rigid?

They're only a couple of quid from BB, so if its been a while then do it:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/quickmill-veloce-group-head-gasket.html

They stock the IMS shower screens too but seem to be out of stock as well.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of what part number for a replacement IMS/VST shower screen and where the best place to buy ?
> 
> Plus should I replace the group seal at the same time ?


I'll throw in a group seal with your shower screen.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'll throw in a group seal with your shower screen.


Now that's a bargain!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com , I did have a look at your site and I couldn't see them listed ,

would like to get my hands on one , do you want to contact me RE price and postage plz

is this IMS or VST .?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com , I did have a look at your site and I couldn't see them listed ,
> 
> would like to get my hands on one , do you want to contact me RE price and postage plz
> 
> is this IMS or VST .?


I've shipped your screen today and there is a group seal in there with it. It's on us.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I've shipped your screen today and there is a group seal in there with it. It's on us.


Do what ! Have I read that correctly .


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Do what ! Have I read that correctly .


You did order the last screen didn't you?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> You did order the last screen didn't you?


No I haven't ordered anything with you, other than coffee in the past .

Yes I would like a shower screen for my L1 , but it's sounds like you have shipped your last one ?

Sorry I am really confused


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> No I haven't ordered anything with you, other than coffee in the past .
> 
> Yes I would like a shower screen for my L1 , but it's sounds like you have shipped your last one ?
> 
> Sorry I am really confused


I'm such an idiot. I responded to your original post and then received an order an hour later for a shower screen. I assumed it was from you and so I sent it out with a shower screen for the L1. Sorry to confuse, somebody else is going to be confused too!

I'm tying to locate more screens. It's rare for them to be out of stock for long.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I wondered how you'd posted , thought you may have my address with regards to LSOL but wasn't sure No worries do you want to PM when you have another one ,


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I think this may be me causing the confusion. I ordered one on Friday?

If so, how weird?

Didn't order a group seal but could be getting one anyway, thanks if that is the case.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> I wondered how you'd posted , thought you may have my address with regards to LSOL but wasn't sure No worries do you want to PM when you have another one ,


Will do.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

@Thecatlinux

If you are in need more than me i.e you can't make coffee at present pm me your address and I will forward both items to you and just replace them when they are back in stock


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks but Not to worries guys , Just been speaking to CC and he's posting me one .


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

By replace both items I meant just the screen!


----------

